# Sudden death



## sh.adz (Jul 7, 2012)

basically, got ready for a feed, prepared everything then went to get lucky, and unfortunately lucky is not so lucky. Now I knew there was always the chance so I didn't get attached, though the other people I live with cried.

But I am wondering, what are causes for sudden death? I mean, it didn't show any signs, it was eating, strong, as active as it could be. I don't know why it died, and hoped someone on here had some insight into why chicks suddenly die, is it something I did?


----------



## Phoenix2010 (Sep 15, 2014)

Sorry that happened. I tried handrearing from hatched earlier this year and the chick ended up dieing after two weeks. I can't be sure what happened with Lucky but if they aspirate even a tiny amount of feed it can cause death either immediate or in a day or two, Also never having parents feed them they have not acquired any immunity. If your parent birds abandoned the egg or chick their instincts may have told them that all was not well with the chick. It is such a difficult job feeding tiny chicks, subtle factors mean the difference between success and failure. Having tried once I don't think I would do it again but take my hat off to anyone brave enough to do it


----------



## JoJo's Mom (Oct 20, 2012)

So sorry...its one of the reasons I don't think I could breed my tiels. I just don't have the heart for it. RIP little baby.


----------



## Francesca (Apr 30, 2015)

I'm really so sorry. I couldn't keep myself from getting attached either. We had baby keets and they steal your heart the minute they pop out of their shells. So very sorry.


----------



## sh.adz (Jul 7, 2012)

We took the egg because they where breaking them accidently also leaving the nest for too long and letting them go cold, it's really cold here. And reintroducing the chick to them wasn't possible because they'd stopped nesting. I read that they can move the wrong way and aspirate themselves. I planned to pull at 2 weeks but didn't work out that way, guess it never does.

I just feel responsible for the little chick, it was my job to take care of it and obviously I didn't do a good job. I raised a conure and he's fighting fit, Kinda makes me feel like a failure.


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

Raising chicks from hatch is really touch and go, as Phoenix said. I pulled mine at 7 days because the parents started picking and pecking at her (I usually pull at 2 weeks, too), but they did feed her in those 7 days and passed on immunity and essential nutrients that they really can't get anywhere else. I am pretty certain I would have lost her if i'd pulled her right after hatch.

Please don't feel like a failure, you did everything you could for the baby. If not for you it probably wouldn't have had a chance at life at all and you at least gave it a shot!


----------



## sh.adz (Jul 7, 2012)

Yea it really is, as bad as it was it was good experience though, it was the first clutch from the parents and my first tiel baby, my first shot at breeding. Hopefully I have better luck in the next season. I have mixed feelings about it all. Feeling like a failure because of the death, like there was something I should of noticed but then I'm also proud because I kept it alive for a week and lucky was an assisted hatch, with it being my first. The conure I got at like 4-5 weeks.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Aww, I'm so sorry for the loss of your chick  don't blame yourself. It doesn't sound like you did anything wrong.


----------

